# Upgrade from 10d to 60d or 7d



## rx74me (Aug 27, 2012)

I was thinking I need upgrade to get higher iso on newer body.
I was going to get a refurbed, but is the extra 300+ worth it for 7d?
I have 17-40L and 70-200 2.8 is lenses.

I guess my action pictures will be of marching band in HS.
I am weary of 60d focusing if it behaves like the 10d focusing, where it is zoomed out,
it picks wrong object?


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 27, 2012)

for the high-ISO its not that´s nearly the same. 
main differences are: 
MUTCH better AF (60D is like all the rebels 40,50D and 5D/mkII just some points with no real tracking ability) 
(9 points for 60D against 19 in a nice spread for 7D) 
FPS if you need it you will love it! 5,3 against 8 ( 60D feels not realy fast ) 
Better build quality all plastic against Metal except of flash, battery- and card-doors the 7D feel much more solid not that brick like solid of a 1D but serious more than the plastiky feeling 60D
100 % viewfinder and much nicer eye-cover ( 1D eye-cover) 
AF micro adjustments ( how could I forget this is sooooo needed with fast lenses)

drawbacks: 
no Vari-Angle LCD and SD cards ( in that speedrange SD cards are cheaper ... ) 
nicer side loaded BG for 60D 

PS there is no WFT for 60D if that is from any importance for you.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a 20D when I upgraded and the 50D was a better choice for the budget and the IQ. The 60D came out and except for video, it did not offer much beyond what I had with my 50D. When the 7D came out and it offered 8fps for my sports shots, I went for it. I guess I'm saying 50D or 7D if you are looking at stills and 7D for video. Refurbs are 15% off at Canon right now.


----------



## rx74me (Aug 27, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> I had a 20D when I upgraded and the 50D was a better choice for the budget and the IQ. The 60D came out and except for video, it did not offer much beyond what I had with my 50D. When the 7D came out and it offered 8fps for my sports shots, I went for it. I guess I'm saying 50D or 7D if you are looking at stills and 7D for video. Refurbs are 15% off at Canon right now.



I saw that it is 15% lower now, new camera line must be coming out soon.
Decision, decisons...... The 60D would be so cheap with 15% off plus I have old g2 I can trade in.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 27, 2012)

CLP would price it 10% off the 15% discounted price.


----------



## marek.sykora (Aug 27, 2012)

I upgraded my 30D to 7D this spring. I'm very very pleased, 7D is nice body, easy to use. I was afraid about weight, but the body fit my hand so good that it's no problem.

I considered 60D x 7D too, now I'm happy to choose 7D because of microadjustment. All my lenses 20/2.8 28/1.8 85/1.8 needed to be adjusted, especially the "soft" 28/1.8 became very sharp and contrast, very impressive change.


----------



## emag (Aug 27, 2012)

I was in a similar situation earlier this year. I have an astro modified 40D and wanted to add another camera. I REALLY like the AF/FPS/MFA of the 7D, but ultimately Magic Lantern compatibility swayed me to 60D. Except for that, I DO think the 7D is the 'better camera'.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 27, 2012)

rx74me said:


> I was thinking I need upgrade to get higher iso on newer body.
> I was going to get a refurbed, but is the extra 300+ worth it for 7d?
> I have 17-40L and 70-200 2.8 is lenses.
> 
> ...



For higher ISO, I think FF is the way to go. Jumping from one crop to another crop, I'm not sure this will meet your demand.


----------



## rx74me (Aug 27, 2012)

ISO on either 7d or 60d has to be better than 10d?


----------



## DanielW (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a 60D, and I love it. In the beginning I saw no use for the swivel screen, but now I'm using it quite often for shots with the camera held close to the ground in live view. (Although focussing can take a while in this mode, I always use it for shooting static things, like landscapes with blurry fallen leaves close to the camera, so its alright.) I don't care much about plastic x magnesium alloy, although many folks do. One thing I miss on the 60D is AF microadjustment, and it can be really important if you're into shallow DoF/fast lenses.
The 7D is a better camera in all areas for not much more, but it lacks the swivel screen. IMO, you have to think of your needs; there will always be a better camera for not so much more.
Bottom line: I love the 60D, but today I'd save some bucks to get the 7D because of AF microadjustment only (don't care about FPS or magnesium, and can live with 95% coverage).
(To be honest, I'm saving for a FF, but that's another story...)
Good luck!


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 27, 2012)

rx74me said:


> I was thinking I need upgrade to get higher iso on newer body.
> I was going to get a refurbed, but is the extra 300+ worth it for 7d?
> I have 17-40L and 70-200 2.8 is lenses.
> 
> ...



Yes, Its worth the $$$ for the 7D.


----------



## elflord (Aug 27, 2012)

rx74me said:


> ISO on either 7d or 60d has to be better than 10d?



In DxO's tests, the 7D has comparable dynamic range at ISO800 to the 10d at ISO100. SNR is closer, but the 7D should have a substantial advantage from ISO800 and up.


----------



## jondave (Aug 28, 2012)

Unless video is a big deal for you, I wouldn't even consider the 60D. It's either the 50D or the 7D.


----------



## Superka (Aug 28, 2012)

Only micro adjustments on 7D matters. I never need this function on my 60D, because I do tests when buying lens.
Don't listen if someone tells 60D is plastic. That's rediculous! there are no plastic SLRs - they all are metal inside.
60D is the best Canon choice for video. You can use Magic Lantern on it, but not on 7D.
Your lenses are too big and heave for crop, I''d advise to go for 5Dm2. so 60D or 5Dm2 - my Imho.


----------



## Ewinter (Aug 28, 2012)

The 7d autofocus is king. However, if 9point af and no micro adjustment suits you better, I'd say the 650d isn't too bad, the iso performance on it is astounding, has good video and uses canon's new closed loop af. It's very accurate with the newer lenses andperforms great. If it wasn't for the 7d's superior af I'd sell.it and switch to the 650


----------



## rx74me (Aug 28, 2012)

Superka said:


> Only micro adjustments on 7D matters. I never need this function on my 60D, because I do tests when buying lens.
> Don't listen if someone tells 60D is plastic. That's rediculous! there are no plastic SLRs - they all are metal inside.
> 60D is the best Canon choice for video. You can use Magic Lantern on it, but not on 7D.
> Your lenses are too big and heave for crop, I''d advise to go for 5Dm2. so 60D or 5Dm2 - my Imho.



As much as I would like to get a 5dm2, it would not meet the wife approval factor on cost since we are in a recession....


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think either the 60D or 7D would be fine for an upgrade. Either camera is a huge upgrade from a 10D. For price, the 50D used is also a huge upgrade.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 28, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I think either the 60D or 7D would be fine for an upgrade. Either camera is a huge upgrade from a 10D. For price, the 50D used is also a huge upgrade.


+1.

I specifically upgraded from a 10D to the 50D in 2008. Basically everything was a huge upgrade. Using RAW almost impossible on the 10D due to the 1MB/s CF write speed. On the 50D, only full-auto with RAW creates waiting time.


----------



## nicku (Aug 28, 2012)

rx74me said:


> I was thinking I need upgrade to get higher iso on newer body.
> I was going to get a refurbed, but is the extra 300+ worth it for 7d?
> I have 17-40L and 70-200 2.8 is lenses.
> 
> ...



With the lens mentioned above... get the 7D.


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 28, 2012)

Get a 5DII. You survived with 10D, definitely you'll be super fine with a 5DII if 5DIII is not within your budget. With 7D, you'll sacrifice a lot of IQ. Why not save a little bit more?


----------



## ivansebastian (Aug 28, 2012)

Definitely go for 7D, if you have to choose between 7D or 60D, or buy 5DII if you have more money like verysimplejason's alternative idea  I've used all those 3 Cameras and never get disappointed with 5DII


----------



## aj1575 (Aug 28, 2012)

rx74me said:


> I was thinking I need upgrade to get higher iso on newer body.
> I was going to get a refurbed, but is the extra 300+ worth it for 7d?



I would wait until Photokina, there is high probability that the 60D gets a successor; and rumors suggest that it will move up a little bit again, closer to the 7D.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 28, 2012)

Superka said:


> Only micro adjustments on 7D matters. I never need this function on my 60D, because I do tests when buying lens.
> Don't listen if someone tells 60D is plastic. That's rediculous! there are no plastic SLRs - they all are metal inside.
> 60D is the best Canon choice for video. You can use Magic Lantern on it, but not on 7D.
> Your lenses are too big and heave for crop, I''d advise to go for 5Dm2. so 60D or 5Dm2 - my Imho.



"your lenses are too big and heave for crop" what do you mean ? 

Yes they are all metal Inside but not on the outside ... the plastic will take far more scratches and will look and feel old much faster than metal. 
For example the plastic card-door on my 7D looks so much more just than any of its metal-bodyparts. 
And when I compare my old 40D(metal) and 350D(plastic) the metal on the 40D doesnt really changed over the years but the 350D does and is now looking and feeling like it will fall apart every second. Also the gaps between the body parts get bigger over time and much more on plastic bodys.


----------



## rx74me (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, on Canon's site, the refurbs are not on sale anymore. 
How often do they put them on sale?


----------

